# "make config" fail -> "Options unchanged"



## pczone (Sep 3, 2010)

In any Ports run `make config`

Just display 
	
	



```
===> Options unchanged
```

I tried 

```
make clean
make rmconfig
make config
```

Still failed.

Any comment for me?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, that particular port doesn't have any options to set. Have a look at the Makefile, if there are no OPTION lines in there there is nothing for `make config` to do.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 3, 2010)

If there aren't any options, it'll show

```
===> No options to configure
```

"Options unchanged" makes me think write permissions.  Or maybe it's a confusion over curses.  @pczone, please show a full example, including what keys you press.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh. And press OK instead of Cancel.


----------



## pczone (Sep 3, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/php52
or
cd /usr/ports/lang/php52-extensions
or
/usr/ports/www/apache22
or any Ports

make config
```

It should display some options to choose.

But it just displays an error now.

```
===> Options unchanged
```

I have run it before, and it's worked.


```
more /var/db/ports/apache22/option
```

It displays the `make config/cmd] old setting before.

[code]
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for apache-worker-2.2.15_9
_OPTIONS_READ=apache-worker-2.2.15_9
WITH_THREADS=true
WITHOUT_MYSQL=true
WITHOUT_PGSQL=true
WITHOUT_SQLITE=true
WITHOUT_IPV6=true
WITHOUT_BDB=true
WITH_AUTH_BASIC=true
WITHOUT_AUTH_DIGEST=true
WITH_AUTHN_FILE=true
.
.
.
[/code]

Any comment, thanks.`


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

`# make rmconfig` or `# rm -rf /var/db/ports/apache22`


----------



## pczone (Sep 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `make rmconfig` or `rm -rf /var/db/ports/apache22`



2 method is same result, only display:


```
===> Options unchanged
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2010)

Use the correct posting tags, pczone!
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## laufdi (Oct 23, 2013)

Same problem here:


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
/usr/ports/www/apache22 > make config
===> Options unchanged
/usr/ports/www/apache22 > make rmconfig
===> Removing user-configured options for apache22-2.2.25
/usr/ports/www/apache22 > make config
===> Options unchanged
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2013)

Make sure ports-mgmt/dialog4ports is installed.


----------



## laufdi (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, reinstalling that port(s) solved it


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re:*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure ports-mgmt/dialog4ports is installed.


Thanks. This helped me on a couple of installs.


----------



## mecano (Dec 18, 2013)

Upgrade of dialog4ports-0.1.3 to dialog4ports-0.1.5_2 fixed it for me, thanks @SirDice*.*


----------

